# Happy New Year!



## christianhunter (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year,my Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## messenger (Dec 31, 2010)

To you and your family as well.
Blessings
Calvin and Ann


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you Michael.
May we all have a year filled with the Lord's peace and contentment.


----------



## olchevy (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year! Everyone.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re:*

It's a a New Year to live for Jesus, so let's do it.  Happy New year!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 3, 2011)

I ate a fortune cookie last night.
According to my fortune, I'll find a new lover this year.
My wife didn't even get jealous.
Go figger.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy New Year!!

I think that fortune cookie was mine.....LOL...gimme dat.
Lord send me a helpmeet, narry a white horse in sight, only a toad or two.


----------

